# Corvette watch



## animalone (Apr 11, 2017)

Just thought I would share my latest in coming, know almost nothing about these so if anyone has insight it would be good to know :wink:

Sorry for the rubbish pictures

Vintage (I'm assuming 1960s) Corvette watch in a pilots "style". I bought it because I liked the dial, was a bit bored (and it was cheap)

http://[IMG alt="FlFUkWLh.jpg"]http://i.imgur.com/FlFUkWLh.jpg[/IMG]

It is quite slim and a reasonable enough size for me to wear

http://[IMG alt="cB7bEW6h.jpg"]http://i.imgur.com/cB7bEW6h.jpg[/IMG]

Not entirely sure of the cheese grater bangle it is on presently (I know it is probably correct for the age of the watch but I think I will try a strap)

http://[IMG alt="BVCWycDh.jpg"]http://i.imgur.com/BVCWycDh.jpg[/IMG]

Powered by an AS 1802/03, nice solid mid-range Swiss movement that looks to be in good condition just a quick clean and oil to do

http://[IMG alt="VI0siQDh.jpg"]http://i.imgur.com/VI0siQDh.jpg[/IMG]


----------

